# Let's talk fungicide



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Local siteone swears by Lesco Tstorm. Have 2 yards that have had brown patch or some other issue 2 years in a row. What the best to throw down?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Wrong. What you want for Brown Patch is Azoxystrobin, Pyraclostrobin, or Trifloxystrobin. T Storm is Thiophanate Methyl. I use Thiopanate Methyl as a tank mix with other fungicides that do not control Dollar Spot well. Thiophanate Methyl is good for Dollar Spot and not much else.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Azoxy + propiconazole are a great combo for BP on cool season grass. Check if they work for warm season.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

They work. Watch out for Propiconazole on reel cut Bermuda and Seashore Paspalum.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Azoxystrobin.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Any truth to fungicides harming mycorrhiza?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Bravo Sierra. Unless you are using Mercury as a fungicide, the fungicides used today are extremely specific as to which species of fungi they affect. Claims that they do originate from the anti pesticide and anti lawn activists.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Is there a good broad spectrum fungicide?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I like either Propiconazole + Azoxystrobin or else Triadimefon+Trifloxystrobin.


----------



## chrisverner (Jul 16, 2018)

Get some Headway and alternate with Eagle 20


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> . . . Triadimefon+Trifloxystrobin. . . .


^^^ THIS is 'Armada' ^^^ Man, I have come to swear by Armada; went from hate (it can be difficult to get the granules to dissolveentirely, even with an agitator, etc.) to love. I swear, there is SOMETHING in Armada that actually enhances the density and color of the grass in my cool season lawn!

I don't have anything 'scientific' to back this up, only 3 consecutive years of close observation, alternating with Propiconazole + Azoxystrobin+/or Eagle, etc.

This last time was the straw that broke the camels back as far as any doubt, for me. My first two app.s this year were Azoxy 2SC (Group 11) followed by two app.s of Eagle (Group 3). By this time, heat stress and minor drought had set in and, before leaving town I got down an app. of Armada (Groups 3|11) in accordance with my schedule. Got home and we were like, "Dayum! Who sprayed iron on our lawn whi,s we're away!!!" Couple days later, the wife comes in from checking the mail and says a down the street neighbor came out to catch her and comment on the color and condition of our lawn. All's I put down before we left was, the Armada.

If only it came in a liquid!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I think it is the calculated combination of the two AIs. If I had Azoxystrobin and Eagle on the truck, they would get tank mixed and applied together. Most fungicides have a specific spectrum of diseases they work well against. I know the weaknesses and strengths of most individual AIs. Personally, I could never apply Azoxystrobin solo. Does not cover for Dollar Spot at all. I would not want to apply Eagle Solo or Bayleton solo either. Poor on Brown Patch and Leaf Spot. I also do not want to work with rates of Bayleton that are effective against those diseases. Reel cut warm season grass does not play well with Bayleton. The low rate of Bayleton in Armada combined with the Trifloxystrobin somehow works. I do not question it. It just works.

Takes a lot of mixing to get it ready to use. Remember that these products are intended for golf and turf guys with big spray rigs with agitation systems.

Grass is very nice without Brown Patch, Dollar Spot, and Leaf Spot running wild. From afar, that looks like yellow or brown grass.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Azoxystrobin? Anyone know where you can buy this stuff cheaper than 124$ for a pint? Seems pretty expensive compared to the other fungicides.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

http://extension.uga.edu/publications/detail.html?number=C1012&title=Identification%20and%20Control%20of%20Spring%20Dead%20Spot%20in%20Georgia

Good article on spring dead spot which is what I think the issue was.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

My takeaways from the article are:

- Watch late season N and don't go over .5 lb per K after Sep 1
- Hit a high P and K fert in October and again during the winter (I like 1 lb per K each app)
- Apply a fungicide labeled for SDS In September and then again 4-6 weeks later while soil temps are still above 60.
- Most importantly, do these things consistently each year.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Azoxystrobin? Anyone know where you can buy this stuff cheaper than 124$ for a pint? Seems pretty expensive compared to the other fungicides.


Check out the cost per app. Up front might be more but you'll get more out apps from the bottle.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> I like either Propiconazole + Azoxystrobin or else Triadimefon+Trifloxystrobin.


Does the triadinefon plus trifloxystrobin(aramada) need to be rotated with the propiconazole plus azoxystrobin(headway) or could we get either and should solve 90%


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

@Micah_gear


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > I like either Propiconazole + Azoxystrobin or else Triadimefon+Trifloxystrobin.
> ...


You could get either. I prefer the Armada.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

When and how would you apply it? Sprayer can do up to 2.25 gallons per k of water. @Greendoc


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Which diseases are you after and when do those diseases normally appear?


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Brown patch, spring dead spot, i.e. the circle of death. @Greendoc


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Then you are looking at the fall application program of Armada. If your Brown Patch appears in the fall, I like to use Prostar with the 3336 or T Storm as a different MOA. SDS calls for Armada in the Fall.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

You thinking 2 apps or 1 app. Label says 14-28 day spread. What month or soil temps are we looking for? @Greendoc


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> They work. Watch out for Propiconazole on reel cut Bermuda and Seashore Paspalum.


What happens on reel cut bermuda?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> When and how would you apply it? Sprayer can do up to 2.25 gallons per k of water. @Greendoc


Speaking only for myself (NOT a pro by any stretch of imagination!), I use 2-1/2 gal containers to: 
a) add 0.75 to 1.0 oz of Armada powder per 1M square feet (depending upon heat/humidity disease conditions); 
b) add 1-1/2 gal or so of water (Armada "foams" terribly so, plan on not necessarily being able to fill holding tanks to their normal "max" volume(s)*
c) agitate the bejeesus outbof the Armada "milkshake"; and,
d) let "sit" as long as I am able, in order to get as many of those pesky powder granules as possible to fully dissolve.

I then pour the dissolved and mixed milkshake into my 4-gal backpack sprayer with enough water to bring me *however close to 4-gals of finished product I can get. Agitate again.

With two (2) of the aforementioned mixing containers I can let the powder sit and dissolve into the water as I am spraying the previous mix (about 20 additional minutes, each minu5ebof which really counts!)

I apply every 21 to 28 days, depending upon heat/humidity disease conditions. (Round my neck of the woods in the Fall, definitely every 21 days!). Of course, I only do 2 app.s of any fungicide before switching to another MOA or "group" for a max of 2 app.s and then alternate with or back to another fungicide MOA / Group.

As I mentioned earlier, Armada ... really ... works (for me)!

Best o' success!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Stro3579 said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > They work. Watch out for Propiconazole on reel cut Bermuda and Seashore Paspalum.
> ...


Extreme stunting. To the point of turf browning out. Bayleton(Triadimefon) at higher rates can do the same thing. It is not as much of a hazard when applied as Armada because the Triadimefon is being applied at low rates.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

So what is a good fungicide to keep on hand for warm season grass (Bermuda) for dollar spot and brown patch? I was considering getting Clearys Spectro 90 WDG.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Stro3579 said:


> So what is a good fungicide to keep on hand for warm season grass (Bermuda) for dollar spot and brown patch? I was considering getting Clearys Spectro 90 WDG.


Turf files is a good resource for fungal diseases. Brown patch in Bermudagrass is called large patch and is caused by a different strain of the same fungus:

https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/diseases-in-turf/dollar-spot-in-turf/
https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/diseases-in-turf/large-patch-in-turf/

Myclobutanil and propiconazole are the cheapest 1-2 punch, but not as effective as some other fungicides. If you have the budget, azoxystrobin is a good bet too, but make sure to rotate groups in order to not breed a resistance. Some items in the list are labeled for non-residential lawns, so beware when looking at products.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Greendoc said:
> ...


Thanks for answering this. Lol, I used PROPICONAZOLE my first go round to attack dollar spots. I didnt really get any browning though. But it didn't cure the DS. I ended up using Chlorothalonil 82.5df at highest rate every 7 days. I also pump my yard with alot of N.
I am all out of funguside now. Hope it doesn't come back this year.

What do you recommend to have on the shelf for DS? I was gonna purchase some Armada but just noticed it has the Triadimefon in it. I want to be prepared next year


----------

